#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Mensen uit TToUan!!

## ReAl_TeToUaNi

Hoi iedereen,


Wie is hiervan ttouan ???


xxxxx en groetjes aan allen  :zwaai:

----------


## MASOUDA

Hier heb je een jabliya uit Tetouan en precies uit martil. waarom?

----------


## ReAl_TeToUaNi

hey marhba biek, gewoon om zoveel in contact te komen met mensen van ttouan en om te zien hoeveel er zijn van ttouan!



groetjes van ttouani  :blij:

----------


## love_moessie

:ole:  HALLO
NOG EENTJE UIT TETOUAN KOM UIT SAFIR HET LEUKSTE STADJE UIT MAROKKO.  :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:

----------


## ReAl_TeToUaNi

hoi,


h ik ben ook van safir, mtcharfien en waar ergens in saffir wooon je?  :ole:   :handbang:   :zwaai:  

bye bye bye

----------


## houda_213

nog een uit Tetouan.........Boujarah

----------


## delicious

Ik sluit me aan bij de rest van de tetouanien.... Uit Touillaa om precies te zijn... 

Greetz... Najat

----------


## ReAl_TeToUaNi

hey......



Marhba bikom shab tetouan...


groetjes aan alle TToUaNieEn & TToUaNiaaaaaaaat

----------


## samirtje

hoi iedereen ,ik kom ook uit tetouan.
the place to be in the summer.
ik kom uit touilla,maar ben meestal in martil.
leuk dat er mensen koomen uit de zelfde stad als ik.
groetjesssssss.

----------


## Mona_

Hey, kom ook uit tetouan 

Saffir, in de buurt van de bmc bank

----------


## tetouania4ever

salaam oe 3alekoem allemaal...hier nog een tetouania derbij,

sania de rmel  :grote grijns:

----------


## sila

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEy hier ook een tetouania.
Ben elke zomer dagelijks te vinden in Marina smir, the place to be,

----------


## MASOUDA

ewa gaan jullie dit jaar naar tetouan inchallah?

----------


## Elyoussef

[wa salam o3alykoum malkoum mhayhin a tetwanyin ana mn timak m retaha ka tsma3 biha

----------


## tetouania4ever

aah,retaha daar woon ik dichtbij!  :stout:

----------


## ogtokoum_fislam

salaam oulaikoem zusters en broeders uit tetouan ik ben ook een van jullie en ik woon in tweli3, tefalien 

metcharfien zusters en broders

waslaam oulaikoem  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Elyoussef

ya retaha waar precies dicht bij het zal leuk zijn dicht bij hier en in tetouan, ik precies naast de nieuwe bakkerij tegen akademisch school.

----------


## samouray

nog een tetouaniya uit MHENECHHHHHHHHHH 

mhenech el tani

----------


## amir33

Hoy Tetouaniers,

Ik kom ook uit Tetouan, ik vind het heel leuke stad, dus viva paloma blanca.

----------


## rooierozen

tetouan is wel oke  :vlammen:

----------


## houda_213

Kom ook uit Tetouan.....Om precies te zijn in soekna watarmir

----------


## MASOUDA

ZOZO DUS WE MAKEN EEN FEESJE MET ALLEEN TETOUANIAN.

----------


## farah_tetouania

ik ook uit tetouan, uit sanya dermel

----------


## hmiddo

groetjes iedereen ik kom ook uit Sania de remel 

hey farah waar woon jij in sania de remel..
en zijn er nog mensen uit Sania de remel hierzooo..


I am proud to be Tetwani

----------


## farah_tetouania

ik woon vlakbij te9niya ken je die 

mohim daaro in sanya dermel

----------


## Wassouf

Nog een Tetouanie

Metcharfien a ness dyalna  :grote grijns:

----------


## MASOUDA

je bent van harte welkom....
waarin tetouan?

----------


## Zeldzamemeid

sania dermel (m3a lampika) ti9niya en rinkon.... :grote grijns: 
verblijf t meest in Rinkon

----------


## fine

salem,is wel leuk om te zien dat er best vele van jou streek hierop reageren.Echt tof,misschien kom je elkaar wel eens daar tegen.Jullie moeten eens zeker afspreken daar in Tetouan.Groetjes....

----------


## tetouania_moi

Heeeeeeeeeeeeey meiden en jongens 
ik kom ook uit tetouan en precies uit safir.

----------


## Bella_maffia

nou hier jeblia djaal baryo al3iel we wad samsaaa hahahaaha beslama

----------


## MASOUDA

allemaal sania dermal geen een van jullie martil

----------


## LieveTetouania

Salaam 3alaikoem,

Hier Nog een Pure TETOUANIA..............Sluit me graag bij jullie aan.....

Voor de mensen die dit jaar inshallah gaan.
Trik slema allemaal en hopen dat je gezond en wel aankomt en ook weer terug natuurlijk.

Veel plezier en Who Knows Ontmoeten we elkaar daar allemaal.



TETOUAN THE PLACE 2 BE....................  :strik:

----------


## 3bdelhak

heey

hallo mensen ik kom ook uit tetouan ik hoop dat er veel mensen dit jaar daar naar teo gaan zodat het weer gezllig wordt zoals altijd. 

ik ben van te vinden op merina smir maar kom ook wel op andere plekken natuurlijk
iedereen alvast fijne vakantie en geniet er van.

gr abdel

p.s. als je naar tetouan gaat laat het me ff weten miss kunnen we elkaar tegen komen zou we gezellig zijn xx

----------


## mnr_jamal

salaam ik ben ook tetouani en woon in homa tangwa en touhlah in de buurt van juwhara.


groetjes van mijn .


jamal el tetouani

----------


## el3aila

Heeey mensen uit Tetouan!

Ik kom ook uit Tetouan, uit martil om precies te zijn  :blij:  
Dat is inderdaad the place to be,,
Volgend jaaar ben ik er zeker weer, Tetouan ff onveilig maken  :maf2:  

haha groetjesss

----------


## MASOUDA

heeeey,

ik kom ook uit martil .waarin martil precies??

----------


## el3aila

Heey heey,

Dat s toevallig, maar k kom uit 7awma t a7rik. Zegt dat je wat?
Het is na shbar, in ieder geval richting cabo negro en dan tegenover die tank station heb je zo0n derb. 
En waar kom jij precies uit Martil?

----------


## hmiddo

7awma t 7rik nooiet van gehoord! 

is het nieuwe 7awma ofzo??

----------


## el3aila

Haha, nou niet echt nieuw...
Maar die naam is waarschijnlijk niet zo bekend.
Ik denk als je weet waar het precies zit, dan weetje 
wel welke buurt ik bedoel.

----------


## MASOUDA

ik woon in l7awma jdida

----------


## MASOUDA

ik woon in l7awma jdida.

----------


## el3aila

Ooohh jaa, dat ken k wel..

Ga je dit jaaar weer?

----------


## hmiddo

ik ga in february naar TiTawin  :stout:   :stout:

----------


## el3aila

zozo, skoen f7alik!

En van de zomer ga je niet meer?

----------


## hmiddo

hahahah, je mist zeker tetouan heel erg jij!!
ik ga inchAllah dit zomer naar Al magreb, maar dan blijf heel kort in tetouan. dit zomer ben ik van plan om midden atals bergen te gaan ondekken!

----------


## el3aila

Hahaa, jaa zeker weten! Hier in dit kikkerlandje,
rot weer, school enz. 
In Tetouan houd k me daar nie mee bezig, dan gewoon
lekker vakantie,,

Maar zozo, lekker hoor, dus je gaat beetje heel Marokko door
Leuk hoor, s weer is wat anders dan alleen Tetouan..

Ben jij ook echt Tetouani of oorspronkelijk niet?

----------


## hmiddo

zomer tetouan is the place to be, no doubt about it. in de winter tetouan is wat minder!

of ik tetouani ben, ja zeker van beide ouders  :stout:   :grote grijns:

----------


## el3aila

haha nou dat is mooi, dan mis ik tenminste ook nix..

----------


## lubna

ja typis in tetouan veel hollanders, je ziet niks anders en hoort niks anders dan hollanders!!!
Maar ik hoor er ook bij! om precies te zijn ziyana & M'diq.  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## Hassan2

Yallah nog een Tetouani erbij!! uit Senya Dermel! 

Of ik Dit jaar weer te vinden ben daar? Si Nolmall!!!!!

Thallou  :wohaa:

----------


## Hassan2

Yallah nog een Tetouani erbij!! uit Senya Dermel! 

Of ik Dit jaar weer te vinden ben daar? Si Nolmall!!!!!

Thallou  :wohaa:

----------


## Tetauwnia

Salaam allemaal,

Zo te zien zijn er genoeg mensen van Tetouan terwijl het niet eens zo groot is. Maar het is en het blijft voor mij het mooiste stukje van Marokko.

Groetjes Tetauwnia

----------


## Hassan2

> _Geplaatst door Tetauwnia_ 
> *Salaam allemaal,
> 
> Zo te zien zijn er genoeg mensen van Tetouan terwijl het niet eens zo groot is. Maar het is en het blijft voor mij het mooiste stukje van Marokko.
> 
> Groetjes Tetauwnia*



Waar uit Tetouane kom jij? ga je dit jaar?
groet

----------


## Tetauwnia

Beste Hassan2,

Ik ben zelf van Martil en ben dit jaar zeker te vinden daar. 
Marokko is mijn leven als ik niet ga ben ik dood.

Hahaha 

Groetjes

----------


## Hassan2

> _Geplaatst door Tetauwnia_ 
> *Beste Hassan2,
> 
> Ik ben zelf van Martil en ben dit jaar zeker te vinden daar. 
> Marokko is mijn leven als ik niet ga ben ik dood.
> 
> Hahaha 
> 
> Groetjes*




Haha je lijkt mij wel
Iwa dan hoop ik voor je dat je in leven blijft als ik lekker in el courniche me Panache drink  :wohaa:  

IK ga ook inshallah, kan niet w8en 

Groetjes

----------


## Tetauwnia

Hmmm maak me niet gek.

Ik kan ook niet meer wachten en het duurt nog zo lang.
Maar ja dan heb je tenminste iets om naar uit te kijken.

Groetjes

----------


## Hassan2

> _Geplaatst door Tetauwnia_ 
> *Hmmm maak me niet gek.
> 
> Ik kan ook niet meer wachten en het duurt nog zo lang.
> Maar ja dan heb je tenminste iets om naar uit te kijken.
> 
> Groetjes*



haha

ik maak je niet gek!!! ik moedig je aan om te gaan!  :verliefd:  

groetjes

----------


## Tetauwnia

Beste Hassan2,

Dan is alles prima en ok.

Ik ben het hier gewoon moe en heb het gehad met dat weer.

Groetjes

----------


## Justsiham

*Hier nog een uit Tetouan!

Soekna oe ta3mir, bij de moskee Badr!*

----------


## Tetauwnia

He meid,

En ga je dit jaar lekker op vakentie.

Groetjes  :ole:

----------


## hmiddo

Hoi Tetouaniat!

Ik ben opzoek naar een leuke meid die ook uit tetouan komt, voor een seriouze relatie, met een logische gevolg trouwen binnen 1 jaar!!

graag seriouze reacties!

oh ja, ze moet wel tussen 22 en 25 jaar oud zijn!

----------


## MASOUDA

heey el3aila,

ik weet precies waar je woont...ik zelf vlakbij golf richting cabo niqro

----------


## MASOUDA

heey justsiham,
ken je geen familie Ben Salah ook daar wonen?

----------


## Tetouany79

Salaam wa elikum hier eentje uit wileja

----------


## MASOUDA

mrahba bekkk

----------


## Nouvel

ja ja martil senja de rmel mhannesh

----------


## RinC

Rincon, li bgha ie koen ie koen...Tamuda bay 

Nog mensen uit Rincon? Had el 3am veel matricola de hollanda temma.. :argwaan:

----------


## tetouania16

haay ik kom ook uit tetouan in de buurt van hmamma groetjes xxxx

----------


## Tetouaniase

helloee

----------


## Yamie

Ik ookkkk ik kom ook uit Tetouan...uit Touilla...
 :love:

----------


## RinC



----------


## Martil/stihat

salam nes djel tetouan

Hier ook een jebli uit Martil 
Zie jullie wel in de zomervakantie

Thallah mensen  :duim:

----------


## gmilia19

hier Nog een...Boujarah..

----------


## Aphrodite_

Up!


Ik kom ook uit Tetouan.

----------


## kamal023

Ik ben een tetouaniiii men BARIOO!

----------


## Chaouniiaa

ik ben een jebliaa ook vn tetouann,, in de buurt vn hmammaa

----------


## Al3ayla_du_tetouan

Ikkkee ben ook uit Tetouan... van Rincon

----------


## fouadine

gbl dersa/ tetouan nice to be there  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2:  :maf2: alleen de gedachte heerlijke stad. the shit niks kan er tegen een paar maanden tetouann per jaar .lekkah :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

> hoi iedereen ,ik kom ook uit tetouan.
> the place to be in the summer.
> ik kom uit touilla,maar ben meestal in martil.
> leuk dat er mensen koomen uit de zelfde stad als ik.
> groetjesssssss.


bledders tanger is de place to be in de zommer tanger is de marokaanse miami er rijden aleen dikke clase amgs

----------


## Glimlachje_

> groetjes iedereen ik kom ook uit Sania de remel 
> 
> hey farah waar woon jij in sania de remel..
> en zijn er nog mensen uit Sania de remel hierzooo..
> 
> 
> I am proud to be Tetwani


Ki banli ness dyal sanjadermel mojoodin. Wat leuk! Waarom zie ik jullie in de zomer dan nooit?

----------


## Glimlachje_

> Ik ben een tetouaniiii men BARIOO!


ghettooo

----------


## Yamie

> Ik sluit me aan bij de rest van de tetouanien.... Uit Touillaa om precies te zijn... 
> 
> Greetz... Najat


kom ook uit twilla3..gr

----------


## fouadine

jbl dersa 1980 tetouani is ook aanwezig nog eleuke vrouw om seriues leven mee te delen.reageer ff snel a tetouania d kelbi

----------


## jebliia

Hooie, ik kom ook uit tetouan Jbel Dersa(L)!!


iemand dit jaar nog naar Tetouan wela?

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Ik meld me!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Jbeldersa? Daar kom ik ook vandaan. En ben nu vooral te vinden in Bario als ik op vakantie ga.  :Smilie:

----------


## Verken2008

zal ik me dan ook maar aansluiten... ben ook een tetouani/jebli uit omgeving tweela3!

Ooh wat is het hier gezellig bij jullie... had ook niets anders verwacht ;-)

----------


## houda_213

Ik ook.......tegenover de supermarkt Marjan...

----------

